# Who are some good Type 3 comedians/talk show hosts/actors?



## BigUD (Jun 30, 2016)

bundleofraindrops said:


> I think you meant to ask btw is Gary Oldman a 4. He does seem like a 4w3 to me but i'm not sure of his MBTI type though.


hmmm I asked bc someone typed him as such but from his quotes he seems like a very regular guy who's supremely skilled at acting and all he wants to do is act, go home have food with kids and sleep, no attention required at all very unlike a 4. He doesn't even like to go out and travel much which I'm thinking roots from his desire for security and stability so I presume He could be a 6w5. He also seems a lot more pragmatic than an average 4. 

https://www.google.co.in/search?q=g...v48KHU0lAncQ_AUICigB&biw=1366&bih=662#imgrc=_


----------



## Matejko108 (Oct 9, 2016)

BigUD said:


> hmmm I asked bc someone typed him as such but from his quotes he seems like a very regular guy who's supremely skilled at acting and all he wants to do is act, go home have food with kids and sleep, no attention required at all very unlike a 4. He doesn't even like to go out and travel much which I'm thinking roots from his desire for security and stability so I presume He could be a 6w5. He also seems a lot more pragmatic than an average 4.
> 
> https://www.google.co.in/search?q=g...v48KHU0lAncQ_AUICigB&biw=1366&bih=662#imgrc=_


I think he's a 4w5. 4w5s are more private, and him being pragmatic and down to earth might be integration to type 1. 
I think people often ignore development and health when typing someone. A healthy 4w5 will not act in outlandish ways to attract attention. a 4w5 will not seek attention period, that's more 4w3. A 4w5 can be content with doing what he considers great art and get recognition from art critics and movie connoisseurs. 






this interview (and the role) is very 4w5
his 'dreamy' way of talking, the emotional quality of his tone of voice, the romanticism, being fascinated by what's normally seen as dark and evil - and identifying with it (!). he has a melancholic and wistful look in his eyes when he's talking. look at how he pauses and then says "it's wonderful", look at his facial expression and his tone of voice. you can tell that he's moved by it, even though there's a certain kind of awkwardness, and hesitation. he's revelling in the emotion, but he's also aware of it being weird and usual. and then "it's scary, it's spooky", again, said with hesitation and with a level of awe and inspiration.
very 4w5ish. 6s don't often use "wonderful" "inspiring" and "scary" in the same sentence. 
I also don't see any nervousness, I don't see the alert, suspicious, nervous mental energy that 6s have.


----------



## bundleofraindrops (Feb 25, 2018)

Yojimbo1990 said:


> A healthy 4w5 will not act in outlandish ways to attract attention. a 4w5 will not seek attention period, that's more 4w3.


Silly stereotypes like these are what keeps making 4w3s think they are 4w5s. 4w3s are capable of being subtle.



> hmmm I asked bc someone typed him as such but from his quotes he seems like a very regular guy who's supremely skilled at acting and all he wants to do is act, go home have food with kids and sleep, no attention required at all very unlike a 4. He doesn't even like to go out and travel much which I'm thinking roots from his desire for security and stability so I presume He could be a 6w5. He also seems a lot more pragmatic than an average 4.


There is more of a case for him to be a 6w5 than a 4w5.


----------



## oogerbooger (Oct 21, 2018)

ellen degenerate is also a 3


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Sean Hannity.

Oh wait you said good.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Girl archer said:


> I am going to check out their work. I love Mulaney and Samberg! But Mulaney's Delta Airlines sketch always seemed like he was showing a 9 side to him for sure like when he said "Like you can do anything to me, and I'd be okay with it". LOL. If you haven't seen, I strongly recommend that you do. It is highly enjoyable.
> 
> Does 3 comedy have a particular flavour to it? Did Robin Williams have a 3 fix to him, maybe?


I think Robin Williams was more likely a 2 fixer than a 3 fixer. There was a certain humility to him in his approach which you don’t find easily in 3s or 3 fixers. 3s will hold themselves to a standard of greatness in their comedy one way or another - of course the good comedians do this subtly and subconsciously.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

BroNerd said:


> Girl archer said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to check out their work. I love Mulaney and Samberg! But Mulaney's Delta Airlines sketch always seemed like he was showing a 9 side to him for sure like when he said "Like you can do anything to me, and I'd be okay with it". LOL. If you haven't seen, I strongly recommend that you do. It is highly enjoyable.
> ...


Appreciate the response. Also hold themselves to a greater standard comedically? In terms of content generation, or image? Can you elaborate on that? Also, aren't 2 fixers supposed to base their self image on how lovable they are, and their ability to be of service to others? Do you see that trait in him?


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Girl archer said:


> Appreciate the response. Also hold themselves to a greater standard comedically? In terms of content generation, or image? Can you elaborate on that? Also, aren't 2 fixers supposed to base their self image on how lovable they are, and their ability to be of service to others? Do you see that trait in him?


I’d say that 3s are more interested in the wow factor while for 2s being lovable is a means in itself. Yes I’d say that described Robin Williams well, a 2-fixed 7.


----------

